# Christian Catfish Hole???



## Jim Thompson (May 30, 2006)

Anyone know where this is in Douglasville?


----------



## Randall (May 30, 2006)

*Right down the street from me.*

It is actually in Lithia Springs off Sweetwater just North of Bankhead Hwy.


----------



## specialk (May 30, 2006)

if i may hi-jack this thread, have you been randall, know anyhthing about it??


----------



## mikelogg (May 30, 2006)

Randall said:
			
		

> It is actually in Lithia Springs off Sweetwater just North of Bankhead Hwy.


IT WAS CALLED TACK'S LAKE FOR MANY YEARS.I'VE FISHED IT MANY TIMES.IT IS A SMALL LAKE THAT IS STOCKED SEVERAL TIMES A YEAR.A BUDDY OF MINE CAUGHT A 45 POUND CAT A FEW YEARS AGO.ITS ABOUT A HALF MILE NORTH OF BANKHEAD HWY.ON N.SWEETWATER RD. IN LITHIA SPRINGS.


----------



## BIG_AL (May 30, 2006)

The Christian Catfish Hole is a great place to fish. I fish there often. It costs 5.00 to fish there and if you want to keep fish its 1.50/lb. He sales all kinds of bait, my favorite to use there are live bream and gold fish he sales them I believe 7 dollars/dozen. There is an upper pond where if you fish in it you have to keep the fish, the lower pond is the bigger of the two and it has the monsters in it. Let me know if any of ya'll are planning on fishin there. He is closed on wed, and he only stays open til 10pm, I have been trying to talk him into keeping it open to atleast 11 since summer is here, he would make a little bit more money I think. But anyways if ya need to know more just let me know.


----------



## Jim Thompson (May 31, 2006)

thanks for the info folks, nothing like sitting around with a upside down bucket and a straw hat


----------



## Randall (May 31, 2006)

*I have been a couple of times*



			
				specialk said:
			
		

> if i may hi-jack this thread, have you been randall, know anyhthing about it??


I have been a couple of times just to hang out and watch the guys fish in the tournaments they have there. They catch a bunch of big ones and have a good time.


----------



## TroutTackler (May 31, 2006)

I don't know if you saw their mini ad in the last couple of issues of GON, but you can visit them at www.ChristianCatfishHole.com or call them at 770-745-4803.  An 86-pounder has been caught there before!


----------



## dixie (May 31, 2006)

Jim, there's  another lake right there close to it I go to a good bit called dunaways, the old man that did run it passed on and its changed hands, it's only open on weds to sun now and closes at dark. I only live 5-6 miles from both. If you decide you want to go, give me a call.


----------



## salmon_egg (May 31, 2006)

TroutTackler said:
			
		

> I don't know if you saw their mini ad in the last couple of issues of GON, but you can visit them at www.ChristianCatfishHole.net or call them at 770-745-4803.  An 86-pounder has been caught there before!




It's .com not .net


----------



## Jim Thompson (May 31, 2006)

salmon_egg said:
			
		

> It's .com not .net



got it changed.

again thanks for the info.  

Steve, I will try and remember


----------



## Jim Thompson (May 31, 2006)

dixie said:
			
		

> Jim, there's  another lake right there close to it I go to a good bit called dunaways, the old man that did run it passed on and its changed hands, it's only open on weds to sun now and closes at dark. I only live 5-6 miles from both. If you decide you want to go, give me a call.



Steve, where is dunaways?  website or number?


----------



## bubbabuck (May 31, 2006)

Jim Thompson said:
			
		

> thanks for the info folks, nothing like sitting around with a upside down bucket and a straw hat





Going down hill fast !!!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson (May 31, 2006)

Hey PF, where is it at?


----------



## dixie (May 31, 2006)

PF, I have no idea what happened to her, the guy who owns that brick house on the upper end of the lake is running it now, you won't know the place, the old shack been replaced, new outhouse and everything! LOL, The guy seems to be ok, not the same as the old man tho, lordy, I do miss him, I really enjoyed talking to him. Jim, its on union grove rd, about a mile off hiram-lithia springs rd, they have a site, try www.dunawayslake.com  I remember seeing on the new sign, but I'm not sure if thats right.


----------



## Jim Thompson (May 31, 2006)

thanks again folks.  do they sell the bait at these 2 lakes or have any rules on what can or cant be used?


----------



## BIG_AL (May 31, 2006)

Ok, Dunaways lake isn't what it used to be atleast this is what I have heard from my brother. I know me, my brother and my dad went one time with some catalpa worms and we tore those catfish up, infact all the fish we caught ended up costing us nearly a hundred dollars cause we kept over our 8lb limit, then on another ocasion me, my dad, my brother, and a few of our friends came with us and we tore them up on chicken liver, it did cost us over 100 dollars to get out of there that day, but it was well worth it. Now my brother and I just go to the Christian Catfish hole and just set there catching the monster catfish, we love it even though we aren't keeping them we just like to catch the big uns. If anyone wants to go to the catfish hole ya'll let me know and I'll be happy to meet you there one day with my brother and we will try and help ya catch a monster.


----------



## dixie (Jun 1, 2006)

Jim, no minnows are allowed but thats about it.  I use hawg-wild dip bait , they seem to like it REAL well and yes, they have worms, liver, shrimp, there for sale.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 2, 2006)

well at spur of the moment yesterday I went to the Christian Catfish Hole.  Got there about 11:30 and left at 9:30 last night  .  I caught about 60 cats with 2 over 10 lbs and the remainder about 2-3lbs.  The 2 biggest hit cut bait (only 3 bites on it all day) and everything else came on livers.

Kept about 7 fish for the freezer.

So all in all not a bad day.  Thanks for the advice folks.  Dixie, If I ever plan a trip I will call you!


----------



## dixie (Jun 2, 2006)

PF, me and you'll go and leave J/T sittin at home!! ROFL, I've been to both and I just like dunaways better, BUT, like Jim, I've caught more there at the hole. Glad to hear  you had a good day Jim.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 2, 2006)

was not too awfully crowded either.  I stayed on the far bank of the larger pond all day and never moved.  only once did I have someone close enough to talk too.


----------



## BIG_AL (Jun 2, 2006)

Yea, the catfish hole is a great place to catch some fish if your catching and releasing. If ya really want to catch those biguns in there get ya some golf fish and fish them live either on the bottom or about 8"-1' off the bottom with a float. I hooked into a big ol fish about a week ago and he snapped 30lb test braided spider wire like it was nothing, its like it didn't even faze him or anything. The biggest I've caught out of there was a 62lb blue cat about a summer ago off of a live gold fish half the size of your hand, but I've caught numerous 20 lb fish and several 30-40lb flatheads out of there. I just like goin there catchin the big ones and while I'm waitin for the big ones I'll fish for the smaller ones on some 8lb test line for some fun fishin. Let me know the next time you decide to go out there might have to get with ya and go.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 2, 2006)

I had a couple of big ones snap my line yesterday...but I was fishing with 10 and 12 lb on my rods.  I know they did not move much when I set the hook though


----------



## roym22 (Jun 2, 2006)

He has a tx out there on Friday nights.


----------



## Jranger (Jan 13, 2009)

Bump... I feel a catfishing trip coming on.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jan 13, 2009)

Jranger said:


> Bump... I feel a catfishing trip coming on.



Somebody say Catfish?


----------



## grizlbr (Jun 22, 2011)

*ChristianCatfishhole.com*



salmon_egg said:


> It's .com not .net


The web site says stocked May 22 2011


----------



## grizlbr (Jun 23, 2011)

Does my computer stutter? Saw all six of my attempts to respond to a  2008 post. Again where in this box is a date?


----------



## grizlbr (Apr 22, 2012)

salmon_egg said:


> It's .com not .net


I am new here if it don't move when I click it I click it again and again......
 Also someone blew my capslck key off so if it is stuck I never KNOW?


----------



## grizlbr (Apr 23, 2012)

Randall said:


> It is actually in Lithia Springs off Sweetwater just North of Bankhead Hwy.



It is easy: at the red light in Lithia Springs turn across the railroad tracks,  N. Sweetwater: . Christiancatfishhole sign is on left in the curve. N. Sweetwater: turn (not across railroad tracks)to fish at Sweetwater Creek State Park.
Think the fees are about the same to pay to park@park as entry to C.catfisfhole + $2 a pound to keep the catfish


----------



## matto113 (Apr 23, 2012)

So do they basically just stock 2-3 pound catfish constantly into the smaller lake?


----------



## grizlbr (Apr 24, 2012)

Jim Thompson said:


> Anyone know where this is in Douglasville?


Take VMH/Bankhead to Lithia Springs cross the railroad tracks at the traffic light. N. Sweetwater, ChristianCatfishhole sign is in curve on left.  http://www.mapquest.com/maps?address=6307+N+Sweetwater+Rd&state=ga&zipcode=30122
http://christiancatfishhole.com/map4.html
Got to find DATE on these threads!


----------



## grizlbr (Feb 16, 2013)

*Bait christiancatfishhole*



Jim Thompson said:


> thanks again folks.  do they sell the bait at these 2 lakes or have any rules on what can or cant be used?



Bait christiancatfishhole: sell catfish bait there, only restriction is for the tournaments.


----------



## grizlbr (Feb 16, 2013)

*christiancatfishhole.com map*



Jim Thompson said:


> Anyone know where this is in Douglasville?


 I spoke to Darrell the owner of christiancatfishhole @eastwestchurch.org Men of Valor monthly prayer breakfast  this morning.
After taking the limit this deer season he is looking forward to the first catfish tournament of 2013 
christiancatfishhole.com has a map link easier than me typing directions.


----------



## cfishluver44 (Feb 18, 2013)

this lake open to fish yet


----------



## riprap (Feb 18, 2013)

This is a good close by place to go have some fun. I don't like the way you have to release the fish in the trophy pond. Your not suppose to touch the fish while getting the hook out. All mine are mostly small. Their fins get tangled up in the net and then if feels like I am going to rip their lips off trying to jiggle them off the hook with the pliers.


----------



## bigchooch58 (Feb 20, 2013)

they get the small ones from a farm /but those bigger ones come from river rapers /i have seen them catching flatheads out of the chattahoochee river in roopville with my own eyes and its a shame that they take those fish out of the river to swim in a mud puddle for some so called tournament .one day this past jan 3 guys in a jet boat caught over 700 lb of flatheads out of a winter hole and were bragging on how much money they were going to make selling to the paylakes/ if you want to catch a large catfish catch him in his home on his turf /sad to see the fish i love to be caught /taken out of the river /and caught over and over till they finaly die /then its just a phone call and say hey i need more fish and the river gets raped again /call it trophy fishing if you want but i call it a shame


----------



## BradMyers (Feb 20, 2013)

bigchooch58 said:


> they get the small ones from a farm /but those bigger ones come from river rapers /i have seen them catching flatheads out of the chattahoochee river in roopville with my own eyes and its a shame that they take those fish out of the river to swim in a mud puddle for some so called tournament .one day this past jan 3 guys in a jet boat caught over 700 lb of flatheads out of a winter hole and were bragging on how much money they were going to make selling to the paylakes/ if you want to catch a large catfish catch him in his home on his turf /sad to see the fish i love to be caught /taken out of the river /and caught over and over till they finaly die /then its just a phone call and say hey i need more fish and the river gets raped again /call it trophy fishing if you want but i call it a shame



Amen!!!


----------



## bigchooch58 (Feb 20, 2013)

and if you dont think they get them from the rapers look at there website / quote says stocked with big fish in january and if its a emergency they can get more


----------



## Studawg170 (Feb 20, 2013)

Georgia rivers are not a flathead catish's home turf...


----------



## BradMyers (Feb 21, 2013)

Studawg170 said:


> Georgia rivers are not a flathead catish's home turf...



It don't have no boundaries. I've know all species of big cat's that have brought in from Santee, the Tennessee River, the Mississippi and anywhere else to fill a small pond for promotional boasting & bucks. Not saying that's how CCH operates. Not saying it's illegal in all cases, but ethics should come into consideration.

Also the above quote is not accurate.

http://tolweb.org/Pylodictis/69915


----------



## olcaptain (Feb 21, 2013)

bigchooch58 said:


> they get the small ones from a farm /but those bigger ones come from river rapers /i have seen them catching flatheads out of the chattahoochee river in roopville with my own eyes and its a shame that they take those fish out of the river to swim in a mud puddle for some so called tournament .one day this past jan 3 guys in a jet boat caught over 700 lb of flatheads out of a winter hole and were bragging on how much money they were going to make selling to the paylakes/ if you want to catch a large catfish catch him in his home on his turf /sad to see the fish i love to be caught /taken out of the river /and caught over and over till they finaly die /then its just a phone call and say hey i need more fish and the river gets raped again /call it trophy fishing if you want but i call it a shame




I agree


----------



## bigchooch58 (Feb 21, 2013)

well if the hooch is not there home turf you are so wrong /id invite you to catch over 300 lbs of flatheads in one day at there home /yes there home /but i know if i did that there would be you and all the mudhole buddys there the next week and ruining a place i love /problem is i love it to much to show ya


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 21, 2013)

lol somebody snatched up a post from 2006

I caught a good number of smaller cats there to keep and had a good fish fry or 2 back when I still lived up the road


----------



## BradMyers (Feb 22, 2013)

Jim Thompson said:


> lol somebody snatched up a post from 2006



Yea lol you  but it still brings up good subject matter.


----------



## bigchooch58 (Feb 22, 2013)

it may be a old post /but the river raping still goes on today


----------



## brandonsc (May 4, 2016)

Has anyone fished here lately?


----------



## mschw04 (May 21, 2016)

I took my son there this morning.  

$5 per person to fish in the 'keep' pond.  $3 for a rental net.  $2/# for the fish and $1/# for them to clean the fish.

They have a very limited snack bar and cold soda.  Bathroom is a porta-potty that was cleaner than I thought it would be.

The men working there were very helpful and often times came out and gave free advice to the people fishing.

We caught 7-8 cats in about 90 minutes.  1.5-3 pound in size.  

There was a large cat caught in the 'release' pond.  It barely fit in the net.  I don't know how much it weighed, but it looked like it would eat what we were catching.  lol

There were about 6 other groups fishing in the 'keep' pond.  I saw everyone catch something.  One other father/son team had a bucket full.  Others only had a couple fish by the time we left.  Nightcrawler's and chicken livers seemed to be the bait of choice.  Shrimp wasn't getting much action.


----------

